# Pinky Red Suzuki needs a Cuddle.....



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi all......just thought i'd share these pics of a little Suzuki that needs a cuddle with a rotary! It's a teaser for a job i'm going to do in the next few weeks. Just bought it today and going to try and tidy it up.....


WP_20131010_002 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131010_003 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131010_001 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Bit faded isn't it! Will do a full write up on it in the next few weeks.

Cheers


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

looking forward to this one :thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

brilliant little project
dont forget to give the headlights and tail lights a little tickle at the same time
will come up very easilly and dont forget the 50/50 pics

i posted up a corsa in the showroom the other day
but no where near as faded as this

have fun

will look out for the post


----------



## Glaschu (Sep 16, 2012)

That should polish up a treat


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

That will transform nicely mate. Faded paint with water spots always reminds me of mini eggs.


----------



## WhichOne'sPink? (Dec 13, 2011)

Didn't realise they were still building cars like this in 2003.


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

Oh wow I would love to do this...


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Sweet always a pleasure the faded reds.

Think Vauxhall was still using single stage upto 2007 also.


----------



## Swift Sport 60 (Sep 24, 2011)

WhichOne'sPink? said:


> Didn't realise they were still building cars like this in 2003.


That paticullar one (mk 4) was actually still in production until 2006/2007.:lol:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

nice little project you got there fella and should hopefully polish up lovely im sure.
will look out for your post


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

Looks very similar to how my 2005 suzuki jimny was when I first got it! Polished up v well indeed but struggle with paint fading back to pink in patches.

Gtechniq c2v3 seems to be doing the trick in keeping it red at the moment so may be worth protecting with that when your looking at an LSP


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Just had a little play today on a test area to see what i'm dealing with. Thought you might like to see........


1 by jpappleton, on Flickr


3.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


4.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


5.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


6.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

Always good to see a 50/50!


----------



## wadoryu (Jan 28, 2010)

Haha really clever mate!


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

liking the stencils


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

:thumb:


----------



## Pignut71 (Mar 12, 2013)

I reckon you should just hand the keys back now!


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

that stencil is pure class....:thumb:

waiting on this writeup for sure....
subscribed
rgds stu


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi all.....just had a couple of hours on the Suzuki today before the rain set in. Here are a few 50/50's of the paintwork. Will do a full report when the car is done.


WP_20131016_001 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131016_002 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131016_003 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131016_004 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131016_005 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131016_006 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131016_008 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131016_009 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Cheers.


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

what an improvement...:doublesho:thumb:
its gonna look so good when finished and comparing the before and after shots...:thumb:

that must be so satisfying to part polish a car like that...i would do it and drive it around just to get people wondering what you'd done...

look forward to the next update, (am hoping you'll 50/50 the whole car):buffer
rgds stu


----------



## Steven1976 (Sep 18, 2011)

I like the 50/50 decals, impressive results


----------



## greg2222 (Apr 9, 2012)

that's very impressive fella :doublesho


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi all....not done much just recently due to bad weather and other work to do but had a ply today and thought i'd show some 50/50 shots.....


WP_20131024_003 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131024_004 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131024_005 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131024_006 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131024_007 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Still lots to do and extra bits of detailing round the badges/trim etc where the rotary can't go.

Cheers


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Like the 50/50's there's a big difference.


----------



## greg2222 (Apr 9, 2012)

Great work mate


----------



## egon (Apr 25, 2007)

#Holythreadrevival!!

Sorry to bump an oldie, but i have a suzuki wagon r in pink to do on sunday.
Polishing back to red looks fun, but my bumpity is around a question...

How do you keep it red? I'm going to:

Wash, clay, tape, polish (menz 2500 on DA/rotary) but then what?
I was thinking i could use some sonus paint cleaner, then carlack sealant, and a wax.

Sound fair?


----------

